# 2019 New Years PR



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2019)

Here's a 5 lb Prime Rib I did with the Anova.

21hrs @ 130F 

Absolutely the best I've had, tender and juicy, great flavor and awesome aujus makins.

Happy New Year 2019  :)

A 5lb'r from Sam's Club







A1 and Montreal Seasoning





 Bag 1






Bag 2






Kitchen sink faucet extension works great for filling with hot water (short heatup time)






Into the Sous Vide






21hrs @ 130F






Blowtorch brown






Sliced up dinner






Thanks for looking


----------



## dcecil (Jan 1, 2019)

WoW, super impressed with how that tuned out.  Love the ice chest addition.  Great job


----------



## un4gvn1 (Jan 1, 2019)

I did a couple of 19+ pounders last year using this technique (18 hrs @ 134.5 followed by 10 minutes in 500* oven instead of the torch), the thread is on here somewhere. 

Very nice PR, the SV really makes it foolproof, doesn't it?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 1, 2019)

That looks phenomenal John, very nice!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 1, 2019)

Oh Man!
My wife would love that!

My finger is sure itchy to click on one of these Sous Vide thingamabobs!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2019)

dcecil said:


> WoW, super impressed with how that tuned out.  Love the ice chest addition.  Great job



Thanks Doug, the ice chest I learned here from SittingElf... works awesome: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/48qt-sous-vide-cooler-mod.279836/#post-1896893



un4gvn1 said:


> I did a couple of 19+ pounders last year using this technique (18 hrs @ 134.5 followed by 10 minutes in 500* oven instead of the torch), the thread is on here somewhere.
> 
> Very nice PR, the SV really makes it foolproof, doesn't it?



Thank you sir, the SV is amazing!



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks phenomenal John, very nice!



Thanks man! Thanks for the like.



SonnyE said:


> Oh Man!
> My wife would love that!
> 
> My finger is sure itchy to click on one of these Sous Vide thingamabobs!



Oh man Sonny, I thought I was the last one to join the Sous Vide band wagon. It is so foolproof, and the results are phenomenal.

Get one!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 1, 2019)

I just did. :oops: I'm shameless. 
Be here next week.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 1, 2019)

SonnyE said:


> I just did. :oops: I'm shameless.
> Be here next week.



Nice!

The SittingElf's post of the SV Top Round cook got me convinced... watch the video.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/sous-vide-top-round-roast-excellent-results.281172/

Also, the ice chest with a lid works great to prevent evaporation on the long cooks.

Have fun!


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 9, 2019)

Got it! Used it! Love it!

Now, to surprise the wife with some Rare to Med Rare Prime Rib.


----------

